# Hi all



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess I'll introduce myself with some pics of some "interesting" encounters of the plumbing kind.

1. A 1/16 bend that was pushed together at an odd angle. Never actually seated in the hub, just pushed up to it.

2. Another high quality CPVC repipe by one of my competitors.

3. Sam job different spot.

4. This is what you get when you repipe in cpvc and the bug guy sprays for roaches afterwards. (not one of my jobs in case your wondering)

5. GC with a ditch witch. Over 100 homes in the subdivision had the same thing done. Every house flushed ok for about a year if you can believe it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are some shots of one of my jet jobs.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome! Man you gotta love that jetter!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like FL or SC?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, welcome to pz!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

_Welcome! Man you gotta love that jetter!_

4000psi+rotory chain descailer=bad mofo
just don't hold it in one place to long:hang:

central Fl


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Great to have you here... nice intro!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Nice intro, welcome.*


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Liked your intro welcome!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to The PZ


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

What an awesome intro. Welcome!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Protech said:


> _Welcome! Man you gotta love that jetter!_
> 
> 4000psi+rotory chain descailer=bad mofo
> just don't hold it in one place to long:hang:
> ...


Do you know what it will do to terra cotta?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet pics. Welcome bro


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Do you know what it will do to terra cotta?


Never used chains of clay. Sounds risky. Why would you want to use chains on clay? Clay does not scale. The only thing I've seen in clay is roots or grease. If grease is present, I would use water jets only or jets plus emulsifier. If roots are present to proper chain tool would be a chain snap cutter and a shovel.


----------

